# Crosman RMCOIL



## mxmike51

Hi,

I just got a Remington .22 Break Air Rifle. Apparently it is made by Crosman. They tell you to contact Crosman for technical assistance. GARFF... So I assume Crosman Made it. They recommend using Crosman RMCOIL to lubricate the compression chamber. I was wondering what weight oil it is and if any of you have a recommended replacement.

Please serious responses only. I know a lot of you would say maple syrup. I know its a cheap rifle and I want a good one I just can't afford one right now.

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Crosman is full of $%#% !!! Do Not lubricate the compression chamber, any serious airgunner knows this. If you don't believe me, ask on the Yellow Forum.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/79537/

Oil in the compression chamber causes combustion and dieseling in the gun. It burns seals, makes the report louder, and makes the gun to shoot inconsistently.

And yes, that Remington is made by Crosman. They just rebrand it. Just like Winchester rebrands Powerline and Daisy...


----------



## spentwings

I'll admit to lubing the compression chamber with a made for product.
Even RWS recommends lubing the air chamber...sparingly of course and with their product. :-? 
http://www.air-rifle.net/rws_mainten/rw ... nance.html


----------



## Ambush Hunter

That site has nothing to do with RWS company.

Do not lube the compression chamber. You can lube a *spring very sparingly* every 2,000 shots or so. Tiny particles of this lubricant will get distributed in the chamber and on seals. But as far as taking the whole thing apart and lubricate the chamber inside out, the answer is no. Beeman clearly says that lubrication of a compression chamber should only be done initially at the factory. It requires no lubrication afterwards for a proper performance. Besides, what a rifle already has is enough for *thousands* of shots.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Forgot to say that some instructions to oil the chamber and spring date back to the days when springers had leather piston seals, rather than self-lubing synthetic ones of today, but the manuals were never updated. I guess they figure people don't read manuals. So, once again, don't lube the compression chamber. It causes spring fatique that breaks springs, and seal failures... another forum "buddy" of mine told me the same thing.

AH.


----------



## spentwings

You've convinced me.


----------

